# Future owner with some questions



## HoBoJoe (Dec 28, 2010)

My Fiancé and I are planning on getting a puppy shortly after our wedding this June. We have been reading up on Vizsla's since we saw a dog whisperer episode featuring about 2.5-3.5yrs ago while on vacation. Yes it has been a long time looking forward to when we would have our own home and be in the position to get our dream puppy. 

Our main concern for getting a V is obviously their exercise needs. We love mountain biking on the weekends and eventually would take the dog. However, we both work during the day and are worried about a pup being cooped up for around 7hrs a day. We have a few doggy-day cares near us, but in order to take them every day it's going to run around $350 a month! 

So my question is will a few days a week at day care suffice as long as the pup gets a morning run and evening run, or will I be forking out a large chunk of change every month?


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

You can condition your V to suit your life style and budgetary constraints, but you do need to work up to it with a young pup. We have hired a dog walker who has been with us since Hally was 10 weeks old and he comes 4 times per week for an hour. We pay $368 per month, but I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## juliet (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi, 

We have had V's for 20 years now.We currently have 3 of them.Whenever we get a new pup one of us take a few days off to get the routine down.Remember the dog does not care when it get exercised.You must take on the role of alpha.Even a little puppy can be alpha.The love you show the dog to him/ her is there no matter what.As a new puppy It will take awhile to get used to the new life.Just rememberthese are very smart dogs.There is a great book out there called The Vizsla by Clifford Boggs.Old but good.


----------



## HoBoJoe (Dec 28, 2010)

When the pup initially comes home my Fiancé will be home for about a month, she's a teacher and has summers off which is nice. We found a local training center and plan on obedience and basic agility training.


----------



## deeco3307 (Jun 13, 2010)

My wife and I have an 8 mo old V. We both work full-time. Our schedules are staggered a bit, so the dog is only alone TWR. Those days can absolutely be rough, especially in the winter time when its cold and dark by the time we get home.

You may not need to spend any money on a dog walker or day care (we don't). Just be prepared to commit much of your free time to this dog and getting him the exercise he will crave.


----------



## Riggins (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm a single guy who works full time; my 5 month old has not been as difficult as I initially thought he'd be. I do take Riggs with me every day to work, during my breaks I walk him and give him the attention a puppy needs throughout the day. Just make sure that after work and weekends you excercise them. They don't call these dogs versatile for no reason; they'll adapt to most lifestyles...just not complete couch potatoes. Get your new pup in a puppy class to get him/her socialized and excercised once a week; this seems to have worked perfectly for me. 

I'm just counting down the days to where I can take Riggs on runs with me. Don't think that you need to constantly be excercising these pups; just make sure that you do it when you can, and when you cannot excercise their minds with training and interactive toys.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

We have a 9 week old puppy, and I am fortunate that I work from home (some days unfortunate), I walk Axel about 4-5 times a day, my wife will usually spends time with him when she gets home from work, as I usually need a well deserved break. Another post mentioned that they spend $368 a month on dog walkers? Wow that sounds expensive? Riggins makes some good points though how they adapt to there environment and just make sure they get exercised when needed. It can be a challenge sometimes, however so far the rewards outway the negatives...


----------



## HoBoJoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for all of the replies! We still have some time to get everything figured out, in the mean time I need to find a breeder expecting pups in the summer.


----------



## tovizchick (Nov 15, 2010)

Where are you located? There are some really good breeders in Ontario....


----------



## HoBoJoe (Dec 28, 2010)

We're in Delaware (USA). There are a few breeders within a few hours of us that I'm going to try and contact soon.


----------



## tovizchick (Nov 15, 2010)

If you don't have any luck with your local breeders, these are the folks I'm working with and I know they ship all over North America...really great people, amazing operation and great dogs...

http://www.onpointvizslas.com/


----------



## Tulip (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi, my husband and I both work and pay a dog walker to take semper for an hour off leash every work day,he's gone for about 2 hours including travel, so it really breaks up his day, he's one now and has done this since he's 4 months. If you can afford it, I would recommend it, it's money well spent on a happy dog and reduces your stress and guilt! We couldn't have managed without it. Good luck.


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

I think you will be fine with your work schedule. My husband and I are both teachers and we got our first dog, a vizsla, this past summer. We got it for our 2nd wedding anniversary, June 28th, which is actually when we picked Pacer up. We got him at 8 wks old and had about 2 mths. left of our summer vacation to get a routine down. I coach cross country in the fall and we start workouts in the summer. So, when august rolled around we started conditioning Pacer to get used to his crate during the day. We started with 4 hrs and worked our way up to 6, prior to going back to work. He was still pretty young at that point and I was extremely worried about leaving him for 8 hrs. Luckily, at that point my brother-in-law was living with my husband and I and he was between jobs, so he would let Pacer out and walk him, or play with him for at least an hour or so in the middle of the day. This worked well, so I think a dog walker would work for you.
When Pacer was about 4.5 mths old my brother-in-law started his new job, so Pacer had to start staying in his crate all day. He did just fine and my husband would get home and take him on about an hour to hour and a half walk/play as soon as he got home. My husband is taking grad classes one day a week so we knew we needed to find a doggy day care to take him at least one day a week. We hit the jack pot in that category and found one that the owners own 5 vizslas of their own. So, they love Pacer and we have taken him there one day a week since he was a little over 4 mths old. It is really nice because you pick up an extremely tired, contented pup and have a nice relaxing evening to yourself!

One thing you have to realize is that until you can take him running, or mountain biking with you, it is a huge commitment and can be exhausting!!! Crate training is a huge confidence builder for your dog, but keep in mind that when you get home, he/she will demand your attention!!!! Find a routine that works for you and start some obediance training early. That has helped us tremendously. I think you will be fine with a dog walker and/or doggy day care. Best of luck!


----------



## HoBoJoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info and tips everyone! You're starting to ease my concerns and we've started contacting breeders and local owners. One has been kind enough to invite us down to spend some time with their dogs and answer any of our questions.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

HoBoJoe,
We are in Delaware as well. There aren't any breeders too close by. We got Holley from a breeder in Quakertown, PA. I am not sure when they are having their next litter. They do not have a website. They are called Cazar's Vizslas. Not sure if you already contacted them. Good luck on your search. 
PS - Where in DE? We are in Bear.


----------



## HoBoJoe (Dec 28, 2010)

We haven't contacted Cazar's yet, I did contact Cameo Vizslas in MD. I believe both breeders are about the same distance from us. We're in Newark, we'll have to plan a day at the park when our new puppy arrives!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We contacted Cameo when we first starting looking but they didn't call us back. 
We will definitely plan a day. Keep me posted.


----------



## labeda14 (Nov 14, 2009)

my husband and i both work full time on the same schedule...maggie is in her crate for about 9 hours each day...and she does absolutely fine. we have a lot of property though, so she can get out a lot of energy just in our yard before and after work...and we take her for long walks about 3-4 times a week. she just turned 1 year old last week and has been much calmer this week (VERY WEIRD!). all i can say is that the 6-10 month stage can be really hard (on you)--especially if she is cooped up all day...maggie needed all of the time between 5pm-10pm just to get out her energy!

newark & bear DE? we're in downingtown PA...not too far!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We are in the 6-10 month old stage right now and it has its very difficuly moments but she is worth every bit of it. 
We should have our own little Vizsla get together. haha.


----------



## HoBoJoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info Labeda14, the more I info I get the more at ease I feel. Our schedules offset some so we won't have the pup locked up all day. We're already on the lookout for a treadmill for the days that we're stuck inside due to the weather. I know my fiancé would love to eventually be able to work out on her elliptical while the V is on the treadmill. 

A get together in the fall would be great! So far we've only met one Vizsla while out, a 8 month old that was on a mountain bike ride at White Clay park.


----------



## labeda14 (Nov 14, 2009)

my husband rides white clay all the time...although not with maggie yet. we're just starting to get her on the trails off the leash--biking is the next step...likely in a few months! can't wait to see pics when you do find your pup...our breeder has since stopped breeding, so i'm no help.

jill & dan--shoot us a PM if you'd like to get together...have puppy, will travel  i'd love for her to get maggie together with another V...her favorite friend is an american bull dog--she can only keep up with maggie for the first 15 minutes...after that, she's spent!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We will definitely send you a pm as soon as Holley is cone head free. We would also love Holley to be around another V with the same energy level. Maybe we will all get a nice calm night afterward. haha.


----------

